

Ask HN: What is a good place to advertise start up? - bryce910

I am curious if anyone knows any good blogs or a ways of advertising my new start up?
======
creativeone
Find blogs that are relevant. Advertise on AdWords for relevant keywords.
Advertise on Facebook to your target audience.

